# Garner State Park



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

Took the Family to Garner State Park this past week and was able to break away and snap a few while doing some hiking. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shots. I don't know what the yellow flower is but I sure like it..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Pretty amazing see all that green in the middle of July. I just does not look like the TX I'm used to. Very nice shots too.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Agree. Very nice. The green is very vivid and beautiful. Don't you just hate seeing powerlines going through such a peaceful and serene setting? I guess it's necessary but that doesn't mean we have to like it. Good work.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

I have always wanted to go to Garner State Park. I have heard that it was a pretty place and after seeing your pictures now I really want to go. Wow your pictures are very nice.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like 2, 4, and 5 . Did you bring a fly rod??? regards, Rich


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never been either, and sure would like to go! Thanks for the Pictures!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Relaxing*

Garner is a great place to go. My wife and I decided to make this a yearly trip with the family. Its a place where you can get away hardly anyones cell phones work and we had no television. Is was great to get out in the nature and just enjoy life with no worries of everyday hustle and bustle. Thanks for all the really nice comments.

My relaxed family.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I like shot #3. Would be interested to see the same shot taken in early spring when there is not a lot of haze/moisture in the air.


----------

